# U vs ASU



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, maybe CS had a major emergency, but he sure came back from the dead and has gone back to hiding in the last three weeks, I hope that he is ok!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pretty excited for this one. A good friend of mine, a Utah fan, invited me to go to the game with him, with the only exception being that I don't wear BYU gear. Fair enough. Should be a fun one. The last time I went to a game there, Eccles name wasn't on the stadium, and fans could sit down on the Utah Berm in the north endzone. 

And I'll be cheering for Utah! I've spent the last month working in Tempe, quite literally, in the shadow of Sun Devil Stadium, and 3/4 of the people I've been working with went to ASU. Good enough people but for the life of me, I can't figure out the stupid 3-finger devil fork - Its just plain stupid. In fact, every fan group that somehow tries to make some kind of finger puppet/gang sign/hand letter - its all stupid! Stop it! I can tell by your sweat shirt, jacket, face paint and hat what team you like. I get it.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Utah's going to have their hands full. ASU is playing really well right now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> Utah's going to have their hands full. ASU is playing really well right now.


 Especially with the officials on their side, hopefully it doesn't come down to an FG with time expiring and ASU just lays the ball as they did against Wis.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Especially with the officials on their side, hopefully it doesn't come down to an FG with time expiring and ASU just lays the ball as they did against Wis.


Yeah, that was kind of a stupid play, but if I remember right it was determined that the officials messed that one up. Either way I do think Utah's going to struggle in this game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. How does that work in the 12-Pack when it is a conference game? Pack-12 officials do all they can to make sure they win their non-conference games, but it must be quite the conundrum for a conference match up.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

^^^Highest bidder


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty bummed to see that Wilson is out for the year, and possibly forever. I may be a Cougar Fan, but I never want to see kids get hurt no matter what team. I've been impressed by Wilson and if healthy, I thought he had a decent future that could go beyond the college game. I hope he gets his health stuff taken care of and first and foremost, that any concussion or other issues will not negatively impact his life. Even with WSU and CU to finish the season for the utahutes, the season is not going to end well. And that sucks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That really sucks, gotta real for the guy! The concussion may have been a blessing in disguise in discovering a very serious previous injury that could have had much more serious results.


----------

